# ZFS Upgrade Problems (9.3 -> 10.0)



## c3141fb (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi all,

I am trying to upgrade a clean install of FreeBSD 9.3 set up using bsdinstall()'s root on ZFS to 10.0.  (I would start out at 10 but my VSP host doesn't offer an image).  

After doing freebsd-update() and rebooting, the system fails to boot, stating that it cannot find any ZFS pools by GUID.

If I do `gpart bootcode -b /boot/pmbr -p /boot/gptzfsboot -i 1 vtbd0` and then reboot, I get a different error :

```
ZFS: unsupported feature: com.delphix:hole_birth
gptzfsboot: No ZFS pool located, can't boot.
```

Is there something I am missing?  Thanks.


----------



## kpa (Aug 8, 2014)

You need to upgrade to 10-STABLE (using a source based upgrade) from 9.3, the ZFS code in 9.3 is much newer than in 10.0 and 10.0 has no support for some of the new ZFS features like com.delphix:hole_birth.


----------

